# WMA hog



## HogSlayer13 (Aug 21, 2015)

I started out opening morning hiking 4 miles in the dark to my favorite wallow in the woods.  At 8:05 am I had a large boar come into the wallow. He didn't make noise walking in. Admitted, he surprised me. I put the iron sight of the muzzleloader on him and pulled the trigger. The smoke cleared and so did he.  I missed the shot. I rushed it and didnt lean the rifle on anything. I watched him trot off. No blood. I dropped my game cam  at  the puddle.  Got home put away the muzzleloader and took my 22lr to the range.   Enjoyed a not so relaxing Sunday reliving the missed shot over and over again. Monday afternoon I returned to the woods 22 in hand. An hour into my hike to retrieve the cam I ran into a sounder of 5 or 6 small pigs on a creek.  I heard them before they knew about me. I took aim in an opening in the brush they were passing through. Two pigs hurried through. Then the wind swirled. Of course they take notice of my aroma. I hear a big exhale " huuufff" and know they are all about to bolt. Take aim and fire. Squeals and crashing. Pig down!  Heavy carry  with out my hunting partner or cart.  Rewarding day. I returned Tuesday evening to get my cam and ran into a group of pigs in the same area on my way out. I was spotted before I could get a shot.  I got several videos of hogs coming into the puddle. Looks like it's gonna be an exciting year I hope. Thankful to start the season with some pork.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 21, 2015)

Good Job, Congratulations!


----------



## Samoset (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice shooting!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 22, 2015)

Samoset said:


> Nice shooting!



X2 brother!! AWESOME!  Have you tried taking a heavy duty garbage bag with you and harvesting in the field? Or did you do that? 4 miles is a long hike with any extra goodies.............If I can get my truck to a hog, I'll take the whole thing home. But if I am hiking in, I'll now do a quick butcher job in the field.......dragging is such a drag

Congrats and great shot!


----------



## HogSlayer13 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks.  I gutted it at the sight of the kill. Kept the heart and liver in a ziploc. Tossed in two insta cold packs.  Tied the hoofs together and put the whole hog in a cloth game bag. Strapped to my pack and a piggy back ride to the truck.  Here is a photo of the video my game cam took. Perhaps the boar I missed on opening morning.


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 24, 2015)

What round do you shoot out of your 22lr?


----------



## HogSlayer13 (Aug 25, 2015)

CCI SGB (small game bullet), 40 grain lead flat nose.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 2, 2015)

Gotta admit....I'm ashamed to say it.....but I blew it on a hog with a .22 LR Saturday night here in the mountains. Took a risky shot at nearly dark on a black hog moving through brush in the shadows. Hog was a good medium sized one probably 100# +-. I shot for the spine behind ear and stoned him. For forty seconds at least. Hit him hard, dropped without a step, never made a grunt or squeal, legs straight and rigid. Looked like a textbook spine shot. After giving it some time, the hog started kicking, and rolled down the hill into a logjam. It was able to shake it off and get up and started traveling along the ridge. I tried to approach it several times for another shot, and it kept out pacing me. I called it after 1.5 hours and no tracking sign to go off of. I'll justbe honest. I feel like an idiot. I have faith in the gun. My shot was the problem. I made an unsound call, and both the hog and I paid for it. When you have a huge pack of 12-15 hogs right in front of you, its very, very difficult to NOT pull the trigger. Greed can get the best of you, especially when you see hogs as seldom as we do. Guess I learned my lesson this time. Glad to see somebody smarter than me was able to get it done with a .22LR. Good on ya man!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 3, 2015)

Where was your shot placement on this hog? Do you have a preference for shot placement with the .22 LR?


----------



## antharper (Sep 3, 2015)

HogSlayer13 said:


> Thanks.  I gutted it at the sight of the kill. Kept the heart and liver in a ziploc. Tossed in two insta cold packs.  Tied the hoofs together and put the whole hog in a cloth game bag. Strapped to my pack and a piggy back ride to the truck.  Here is a photo of the video my game cam took. Perhaps the boar I missed on opening morning.



No way id shoot this 1 4 miles from a road !


----------



## centerc (Sep 9, 2015)

What do you do with the heart and liver ?


----------

